# Trout Report



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Had a charter today, and needless to say it was action packed, we caught 50 specks, averaging 3lbs, and lost many more, all that in a half of day outing. I still have dates available, call me Capt. Blake, Right Tide Charters 757-373-6034.


----------



## flukeassassn (Apr 27, 2007)

how much do u charge for a half day?:fishing:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Caught 7 specks yesterday over 8lbs........any takers?


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

I would defintly be intrested if your still running for specks after the new year. getting new pole and reel and would love to break them in on some big trout. please email me if available [email protected] or give me a call at 422 8473 and ask for dave. thanks


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Have dates available call me 3736034.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

They are snappin, come on call me if you ever wanted to catch a speck over 10lbs now is the time.757-373-6034.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Click on Blakesters profile for more info. Thanx.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

The bite has picked up in several locations,call me it's time!!757-373-6034. Thanks.


----------

